# Back windscreen water jets



## jaydawg (Jul 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if a 53 reg Cooper should have back water jets or not? Have an option for it in the car, but whenever I've tried to use it, it just makes the noise without releasing any fluid.

Anyone know what the problem might be? Can't see anywhere which would suggest a different reservoir is used from the front windscreen.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they have the rear washer nozzles. There's only one fluid reservoir for the washers.

BMW products seem to have a common problem with the plastic tubing that runs to the rear nozzles; it often become damaged or broken. Apparently the line runs underneath the carpeting, so check that for wet spots.


----------



## jaydawg (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for your advice. I'll have a look for that this evening when I get home.


----------

